# 2015 S3 Stock wheel specs??



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

I saw that the s3 will come with 19's which I assume will be with a 7.5 width.....does anyone know what offset they are though?


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Drof said:


> I saw that the s3 will come with 19's which I assume will be with a 7.5 width.....does anyone know what offset they are though?


oh, and bolt pattern if anyone knows

thx


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Drof said:


> I saw that the s3 will come with 19's which I assume will be with a 7.5 width.....does anyone know what offset they are though?


Base stock is 18".


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

any word or updates on bolt patterns or center bore size?

i saw a member who already ordered their car they got 19x8 et46

i would guess the bolt pattern would be 5x112 and a bore of 57.1 like pretty much every other audi/vw but would be nice to have a confirmation source


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Drof said:


> any word or updates on bolt patterns or center bore size?
> 
> i saw a member who already ordered their car they got 19x8 et46
> 
> i would guess the bolt pattern would be 5x112 and a bore of 57.1 like pretty much every other audi/vw but would be nice to have a confirmation source


About the only other info we have at this point: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-A3-Wheels&p=84994135&viewfull=1#post84994135.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Most current audi wheels are a 66.6 bore


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

This may or may not be true re: OE-equipment tires on the 19" summer performance tire with the 19" wheel upgrade, but per Tire Rack, we should expect to see the *ContiSportContact 5P *as the factory equipment. There are no other factory equipment specs showing on Tire Rack at this time. This appears to be a fairly new tire; not many reviews out there yet. I'm hoping for good things; can they live up to the Michelin Pilot Super Sport?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

So that means my winter wheels off the mk6gti won't work, goddammit. :banghead:


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> This may or may not be true re: OE-equipment tires on the 19" summer performance tire with the 19" wheel upgrade, but per Tire Rack, we should expect to see the *ContiSportContact 5P *as the factory equipment. There are no other factory equipment specs showing on Tire Rack at this time. This appears to be a fairly new tire; not many reviews out there yet. I'm hoping for good things; can they live up to the Michelin Pilot Super Sport?


I have those Conti's, and they are fantastic.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> I have those Conti's, and they are fantastic.


:thumbup: I can't wait to flog the hell out of them.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> :thumbup: I can't wait to flog the hell out of them.



It's the perfect time to get a car with summer tires, in the fall right before it gets cold....:laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> It's the perfect time to get a car with summer tires, in the fall right before it gets cold....:laugh:


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

I know the b8 s4's are 66.6 but I have seen some records saying that the a3 is a 57.1 bore size


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Drof said:


> I know the b8 s4's are 66.6 but I have seen some records saying that the a3 is a 57.1 bore size


at least the 2012 a3 specs seem to be 57.1


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Drof said:


> at least the 2012 a3 specs seem to be 57.1


2012 8P (US) or 2012 8V (ROW)? I can't recall... maybe the ROW A3 didn't roll to 8V until MY13. If so, that says with certainty that you're looking at 8P wheels.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> I have those Conti's, and they are fantastic.


Can you be more specific? What's the best tire you've experienced and how would you rate the new conti's on the following? (scale of 1-10):

sidewall stiffness
dry traction
wet traction
noise


----------



## RetroGold (Mar 3, 2014)

Brand new to the board here peace but just saw this pic (I realize they are A3s) and was curious if anyone had info on the wheels shown on the rightmost car. They don't seem to be the standard 19 inchers:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Welcome! That wheel is an Audi accessory wheel that should be available in the parts catalog as it has shown up in some of the US literature.

Page 70: http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/1fbdc32d#/1fbdc32d/70


----------



## RetroGold (Mar 3, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Welcome! That wheel is an Audi accessory wheel that should be available in the parts catalog as it has shown up in some of the US literature.
> 
> Page 70: http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/1fbdc32d#/1fbdc32d/70


Amazing. Thanks so much!


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Can you be more specific? What's the best tire you've experienced and how would you rate the new conti's on the following? (scale of 1-10):
> 
> sidewall stiffness
> dry traction
> ...


8
8
8
9 (this could be a car-based factor as well, as my experience before has always been in much less refined vehicles)

These are the best all-around tires I've ever had on a vehicle, having driven them through a summer and winter now. With my previous car it was all about switching for the seasons, and I would run soft summer tires and snow tires in winter on my WRX. The 5P actually did pretty well in light snow.

On the GLI, it has OE Pirelli P-Zero Nero, which are the WORST tires we have ever owned. By far. The noise especially is incredible, and Pirelli customer service is horrendous.

The only other all seasons that I have owned that I would consider "good" are a set of Continental DWS, which were not on par with the 5P in the dry but very impressive in wet/snow for all-seasons.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

According to Etka, the 19" wheel will be a 19X8 et 49. Etka does not provide any imformation regarding the bore diameter. The bolt pattern is 5X112.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Holy crap. Talk about a resurrection! And the timing is eerie. I was just looking back over MkV threads from 2007 and saw posts under that name.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

*General A3/S3 wheel width / offsets*

Does anyone have any info on what the general width and offsets the wheels will be on the new A3/S3?

I have a set of 19x9 et 42 wheels right now that I would be looking to put on the s3....if its anything close to the stance of the mk6/mk7 golf r (besides bore size) it should be what Im looking for


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Drof said:


> Does anyone have any info on what the general width and offsets the wheels will be on the new A3/S3?
> 
> I have a set of 19x9 et 42 wheels right now that I would be looking to put on the s3....if its anything close to the stance of the mk6/mk7 golf r (besides bore size) it should be what Im looking for


I merged this quoted post in from a newly created thread.

Per Bud's post above, the 19" optional wheel will come with an et49 offset in an 8" width. Center bore aside, you should be able to use that in a wheel offset comparison tool to determine what your net gain or loss will be.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Holy crap. Talk about a resurrection! And the timing is eerie. I was just looking back over MkV threads from 2007 and saw posts under that name.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It has been a while!!


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Does audi still go with ball seat 14x1.5 bolts?


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

Will any of these tire sizes fit the S3?  These are Nokian Hakkapelitta winters and i have no idea what fits and what doesn't. 

225/40R18 92 R XL
225/45R18 95 R XL
235/40R18 95 R XL
235/45R18 98 R XL
235/50R18 101 R XL
245/40R18 97 R XL
245/45R18 100 R XL
245/50R18 104 R XL
255/45R18 103 R XL

225/45R18 95 T XL
225/40R18 92 T XL
235/50R18 101 T XL
235/40R18 95 T XL
245/50R18 104 T XL
245/45R18 100 T XL
245/40R18 97 T XL
255/45R18 103 T XL
255/35R18 94 T XL


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Still confused

Says even the 8v is 57.1

http://www.wheel-fitment.com/car/Audi/A3 8V (2012 - )/


----------



## VW MK 4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hoping that the A3/S3 has the 57.1 MM centre bore and 5X112 bolt spaceing. Then will be able to use my winter set-up on the A3.


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

VW MK 4 said:


> Hoping that the A3/S3 has the 57.1 MM centre bore and 5X112 bolt spaceing. Then will be able to use my winter set-up on the A3.


It uses a 5x112 for sure. Just some confusion on the bore size


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm hoping to use my winter setup (and spacers) also.

The mk7 gti has a 57.1 bore, I'm convinced now the MQB A3 does also.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

That would be wunderbar, no need to buy a new set for winter. No one can confirm at the dealership with the A3 being there?


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Every other Audi in the entire range has moved to a 66.6mm bore. I doubt very seriously that they would keep these wheels with the old bore.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

This would save me about $1,500, assuming 17" wheels clear the S brakes. They should, as they're the same as the MkVI Golf R brakes, no?

While it would be cool to have an excuse to buy a new set of wheels, I'd be much better off spending the $1,500 on the necessary new car prep things. If I can keep my current wheels, I can get away with just a new set of center caps.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

http://www.wheelfitment.eu/car/Audi/A3 8V (2012 - )/ 

Not necessarily high on the reputability scale, but...

:wave:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

At least marginally more reputable: http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/187782-8p-wheels-8v.html

<shrug>


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> At least marginally more reputable: http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/187782-8p-wheels-8v.html
> 
> <shrug>


well if they are swapping wheels from the 8p (supposedly 57.1) to 8v then that would show a bore of 57.1. 

I just find it weird we haven't had any document or confirmation now that the a3 is being ordered and arriving at dealerships


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Drof said:


> well if they are swapping wheels from the 8p (supposedly 57.1) to 8v then that would show a bore of 57.1.
> 
> I just find it weird we haven't had any document or confirmation now that the a3 is being ordered and arriving at dealerships


Well... I highly doubt there are many people rushing to take wheels off the demo fleet cars at the dealers. I think our best hope may be for Brian (ProjectA3) to pull his wheels and check them when he gets his car in mid-April. I believe he's said it's supposed to cut port on the 10th.


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

I just thought that a dealership service manual would have those specs by now. For training or having the specs on hand


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/3/1668/2015/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

57.1mm. Called it. 

I plan to test-fit my current spacers onto my S3, but I suspect they may be too aggressive.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

im betting if the stance worked on your past gti or mk6 then it will be very similar with the mqb platform given the almost similar offsets/wheel widths.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

MkV, and Jetta... so probably wise to proceed with caution. I'm less than a millimeter from wheel arch crunching in the GLI. 

If I end up having to get new ones, no big deal. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Our base S3 wheel appears to be 18x7.5 et51, so... damn near a mirror image of the 18" GTI/GLI Hufeisen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Aud...1440433051?pt=Auto_Felgen&hash=item3f331c4f9b


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Our base S3 wheel appears to be 18x7.5 et51, so... damn near a mirror image of the 18" GTI/GLI Hufeisen.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Aud...1440433051?pt=Auto_Felgen&hash=item3f331c4f9b


and im pretty sure EXACT same as the mk6 golf r / gti


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Our upgrade 19" S3 wheel is a 19x8 et49 spec.










http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/181542-2013-audi-s3-152.html#post2134969


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Our upgrade 19" S3 wheel is a 19x8 et49 spec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so these come with the mag ride option?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Well... yes and no. US packaging remains to be seen, but at least for Canada, you can spec magride alone or with 19" wheels, but 19" wheels can only be specified with magride. I sort of expect AoA to do the same thing.


----------



## Jhay89 (Sep 28, 2014)

Are the stock lug nuts cone / acorn 60 degrees? or are they ball seats?


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

*2015 a3 wheels?*

Does anyone know what wheels are these? I found a brand new set with brand new conti tires for very cheap, all the dude knows is: They came off a 2015 a3, they are 18x8 and 5x112... no idea on hub bore or offset, so.. Anyone knows?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

PernellGTI, I actually have reason to believe the S3 has a larger hub size compared to the A3. We bought rims that fit the A3 for our car and the hub size ended up being too small. The S3 might use the normal, larger hub size as used on the S4.

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

Jhay89 said:


> Are the stock lug nuts cone / acorn 60 degrees? or are they ball seats?


The stock lug nuts are ball seats.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

I bought wheels from ECSTUNING (Alzor 628 18x8 ET45) based on A3 configurator. The wheels came with Four 66.6mm to 57.1mm Hub Centric Rings. They fit perfect.

So A3 and S3 hubs are the same, and they are 57.1mm.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

PernellGTI said:


> Does anyone know what wheels are these? I found a brand new set with brand new conti tires for very cheap, all the dude knows is: They came off a 2015 a3, they are 18x8 and 5x112... no idea on hub bore or offset, so.. Anyone knows?


These look like the 18" sport package wheels on the A3, which should have an ET+46 offset.


----------



## toutenhoofd (Jun 20, 2010)

It appears as if people are running 10-20mm spacers to make their stock S3 wheels closer to being flush with the fenders. Are there any OEM Audi wheels that could accomplish this without spacers? The "Peeler" wheels are 19x8.5 et 43, so I think those would be about 12mm closer to being flush with the fenders. (Lower et and wider rim)

Any thoughts on how Peelers would fit, or any other OEM wheel suggestions?


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

You would have to go back a few years since they switched to a larger center bore.


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

My Winter Setup....
Replika R133A Gun Metal/Gris GunMetal 17x8.0, 5x112(offset 45) bore: 57.1
Continental - ExtremeWinterContact - 225/45R17 94T XL 
Total: 1500CAD..


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

DennisMitchell said:


> I bought wheels from ECSTUNING (Alzor 628 18x8 ET45) based on A3 configurator. The wheels came with Four 66.6mm to 57.1mm Hub Centric Rings. They fit perfect.
> 
> So A3 and S3 hubs are the same, and they are 57.1mm.


Interesting, so i would need hubcentric rings for B8 A4 wheels.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

If you use the look by your car model MAGICGTI on ECSTuning it will lead you to the alloy wheels specific for your car. I don't know if A4 needs hub centric rings for the wheels they sale, but the A3 does. The same wheels ECS was selling for the A3 with hubcentric wheels they were selling $100 cheaper for the A5 without hcr. So I just bought the wheels without the hcr, and bought the rings separately. Saved $90.


----------

